# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  لتفتيح الصور : برنامج DigitalEnhance

## Sad Story

برنامج DigitalEnhance لتفتيح وتنقية الصور من الشوائب

برنامج بسيط : حجم 318 كيلو بايت : سهل الاستخدام : مجاني

صور واجهة البرنامج وعمله





البرنامج في المرفقات للتحميل

----------


## MR.X

*مشكور صديقي 
برنامج جميل

يعطيك العافية*

----------


## Sad Story

مشكور مان

----------

